# SOUNDSTREAM Reference 200



## _SAi_ (Oct 7, 2009)

Soundstream Reference 200 Amplifier - eBay (item 260724486186 end time Jan-28-11 22:30:20 PST)


Here are some photos:
SoundStream Reference 200 Amp


----------



## Salami (Oct 10, 2007)

Gorgeous condition!!

Holy cow though on the shipping!


----------



## _SAi_ (Oct 7, 2009)

How much was the shipping for you?

The amp hasn't seen much use... mostly in storage. I bought two 200s and a 300 back in the day... only used all three together for a short period. Then went to mixed-mode with just the 300 until it all got stolen from a parkade.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

51 something for me.. lol..


----------



## _SAi_ (Oct 7, 2009)

Is that for the default express shipping? or the regular shipping?


----------



## Salami (Oct 10, 2007)

$54 standard shipping. Enough of a deterrent to keep my from bidding.


----------

